# Press release from the ‘hawk’



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

PRESS RELEASE FROM THE ‘HAWK’


NEW HANG-ON’ BUDDY™ TREESTAND MOUNTING SYSTEM – SAFER, EASIER - MORE VERSATILE. 

Predator Innovations, LLC has invented a better way to hang treestands with their new Hang-On Buddy™ Treestand Mounting System. Not only does this unique product allow for an easier, safer way to hang and remove treestands but it also offers greater versatility in treestand placement.

This sturdy, easy to use product reduces the awkward, challenging and sometimes precarious task of installing a treestand. 

Jason Werkheiser explains: “The Hang-On Buddy is a two part system consisting of a steel Mounting Base that is secured to the tree and Universal Mounting Hooks that are bolted onto the treestand. The Mounting Base is secured on the tree with a ratchet strap, where it can remain until ready to install the stand. The Mounting Hooks are then easily hooked into the Base and further secured with a locking pin. What this allows is an easier, faster and safer installation and removal of the stand. It also allows the hunter to adapt more treestand positions to move easily when necessary. In addition, it helps eliminate the threat of treestand theft, as the treestand can be quickly taken down at the end of the day.”

The Hang-On Buddy is made of 1/8” plate steel and has been tested by independent testing firms for structural strength and validated to over 1400lbs. 

Werkheiser continued: “The Hang-On Buddy receives praise from many hunters who see a quality product that is relatively inexpensive, light weight, convenient and easy to use. This allows them to install a treestand with greater safety and ease and allows them to move one treestand from base to base to match hunting conditions. Not to mention taking their treestand out of the woods with them and preventing theft.”

For information contact: 
Predator Innovations - 877-831-1525. - e-mail [email protected].
On the web at: www.hangonbuddy.com
Dealer Inquiries Welcomed 




Rich Walton
HAWK ASSOCIATES Marketing Inc

2322 W. Labriego Dr. Tucson, AZ 85741 * 520-742-4862 * [email protected]


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

That looks like a great product there


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That will definitely make people who have hangs job a whole lot easier.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

I am liking the looks of this. I know hanging in a tree and trying to get my chain around te tree and hooked on while holding the stand can be a pain in the backside.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I love mine..........great product :thumbs_up


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

How much do they cost??? I wouldnt mind having a few of them.


----------



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks pretty cool, alot safer than lone wolfs ez hang hook since it has the locking pin.....post a price man


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

yeh i want to know a price myself looks like a great product


----------



## non-pro-archer (Nov 26, 2008)

Clicked the link to find the price


----------



## HawkmanRich (Apr 9, 2010)

*Hang-On Buddy*



J-Daddy said:


> How much do they cost??? I wouldnt mind having a few of them.


It's a great product. Not only is it safer to install your stand, remove your stand but the main thing, it allows you to place multiple bases around a hunting area so as conditions change, you can easily move your stand to a better location. They just connected the correct link so for pricing just go to their web site.


----------

